# For those with "electric seats", where is the "Front seat convenience entry function"?



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The users manual talks about this function, and it sounds very convenient.
From the manual:

*Front seat convenience entry function*
When you open the driver door, the driver seat automatically moves to a position that enables you to enter and exit the vehicle with ease.
The driver seat automatically returns to its original position once you have closed the driver door and switched on the ignition.
The front seat convenience entry function can be enabled and disabled in the Infotainment system.

I looked through all the "settings" I thought were pertinent and found nothing that even remotely seemed like THIS function.

Does it exist?
Where can it be found in the "settings"?

I did find this cryptic reference to the function in a Passat forum:






ON passat 132Tsi R line Driver seat memory not working!?


Hi guys.Jus wonder if anyone had same issue with drivers seat. Driver seat has memory for 2 drivers and when power car off it moves back so driver get



www.vwwatercooled.com.au





This particular owner was having problems with the memory function and came across this after some research...

*"Well I guess none off you had this problem.*
*I did manage to get on top off this issue.
So if it happens to any other VW owners and this goes for all VW's with electric seats.
If your memory buttons dont work 1 and two and set button doesnt do a thing once pressed do the following :
1- Open the driver side door and stay outside off the car
2- Press ignition button (dont start the car)
3- Press the button to move seat all the way forward, once you cant move any more let button go and then press again (seat will move farward a bit)
4- Do the same to move seat all the way back till cant go bac any more, let button go and press again ( it will move back a bit)
5- Get in the car. Close door,start engine, set up the seat to your liking (farward,back,up,down,back....so on) than press set button and within 1 to 10 seconds press button 1 or 2 and hold till you hear confirmation sound.
6- At this point your memory should be restored an if you move seat forward up or down or back and press saved memory button 1 your seat will go back to set position.
Turn your car off and lock.
After 30 min whole memory and convenience easy entry with seat moving out off the way for easy exit and entry including seat going to your saved position when engine started will function as the day you pick up your car from dealer. Note no VCD or OBDELEVEN needed.*
*Hope this will help to anyone with same issues if they encounter it. "*

Has anyone tried this?

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

What vehicle do you have, year and trim?
That function (called easy entry) has to be enabled using OBDeleven or VCDS on NAR vehicles, but will only work on the higher trims that have driver personalization.

Not sure why, but in NA the function comes from the factory “disabled”.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

2021 SEL P Rline.
I need to buy a $200 tool to do what could have been EASILY added to the infotainment system settings?

And are you sure I can do this programming in a 2021? Looking at the OBDEleven site, it makes no mention of that function for a 2021...

Why?

Bob.

EDIT: I talked to a sales "person" at the local dealer today, and he (lol) said he could turn it on in an Arteon.
It was under CAR>SETTINGS>OPENING AND CLOSING>SEATS.
I pay for the top of the R Line stuff and don't get this?

Ugh.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> 2021 SEL P Rline.
> I need to buy a $200 tool to do what could have been EASILY added to the infotainment system settings?
> 
> And are you sure I can do this programming in a 2021? Looking at the OBDEleven site, it makes no mention of that function for a 2021...
> ...


Wow, that was harsh.

Geese… I didn’t build your car nor do I know how or why VW makes the decisions they do. I was just trying to help answer your question about how to enable the function, that’s all. 

FWIW, once it’s enabled as I mentioned, it will then show up in the MIB where you can afterwards turn it on/off as you please.

Good luck in dealing with your issues, whatever they are.

Im out.

DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm REALLY sorry.
I've owned my Tiguan for a little over 60 days.
24 of those have been spent at the dealer.
B-pillar issues, and malfunctioning Car Net.
I was just got the car back Tuesday and was reading through the manual trying to get familiar with the vehicle.
I searched for over a month to get a "Atlantic Blue with Black SEL Premium RLine Tiguan".
Reminded me of my wife wanting "icycle" light years ago for Christmas. Nearly impossible.
I just assumed (bad idea, I know now), that the manual was gospel.

I am 64 and thought that this feature would be "helpful".

Please accept my apology if I offended.

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

There's lots of stuff in the owner's manual that isn't in our cars, usually they have s disclaimer near-by that it may not be available on our model/trim. What matters is what was on the window sticker and/or Retail Order Guide / Brochure. In reality you have to ignore Mr. Sales Guy (not just VW, any manufacture).

It appears in can be enabled, but I've never done it as I didn't want the added stress on the seat motors every time I enter/exit the vehicle. I can reasonably get in/out of the seat, but I could understand it being easier for others if the seat were pushed back.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Previously, I have been a member of this forum:









Mitsubishi 3000GT & Dodge Stealth Forum


A forum community dedicated to all Mitsubishi 3000GT and Dodge Stealth owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about performance, modifications, VR4 turbo upgrades, troubleshooting, maintenance, and more!




www.3si.org





Same "handle".

20+ yrs, and always helpful.

My Tiguan has been a bit "frustrating"....

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm REALLY sorry.
> I've owned my Tiguan for a little over 60 days.
> 24 of those have been spent at the dealer.
> B-pillar issues, and malfunctioning Car Net.
> ...


No problem, sometimes typed text can be misunderstood. Water under the bridge as they say.

Too bad about the issues you’ve been having. I know it’s common, however I’ve been lucky to not have the B-pillar issue that others have. Also, being in Canada, we don’t get CarNet but from what I’ve read about that and it being nothing but problems, I’m kinda glad I don’t have it. I’d rather not have a feature, than have a feature that doesn’t work properly/reliably.

As for the easy entry seats… it’s not as helpful as the manual makes it sound. Seat only moves back about 2” or so. Not far enough to really be all that helpful but I do appreciate having it. My other vehicle (Chev Equinox) moves back a good 6” but the trade off obviously is the time it takes… it’s still moving after I’ve gotten out of the vehicle sometimes. Tons of VW owners here have either an OBDELEVEN or VCDS, to enable it takes about 5min. Im sure you could find someone near you that could do it for you if you want it enabled.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

There’s a lot you can do with a VCDS, especially on a SELP. From dynamic high beams, rolling the windows up and down, changing the brake assist, change throttle response, remove all the nanny lockouts on the infotainment system… and far more I can’t remember on a Saturday morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Can I ask what model year and trim Tiguan you have sir?
I did some reading on the OBDEleven site, and it appears that some of the "abilities" that were available to 2020's (and older) may not be applicable to the 21's?
My middle son just purchased the OBD11 tool for his wife's 2020 SEL P. Unfortunately, he's 8+ hours away.
Perhaps he'll "loan" it to his good ole Dad 

Bob.


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

I agree that the convenience of the seat moving is minimal - a couple of inches at best.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm still scratchin my head trying to figure out what was "harsh" about that statement by Ohiospyderman.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Can someone explain to me why this feature is OK in Canada but not in the US?
I'm being told by VWCustomerCare that it's not offered in the US, but not really being told why.

Are your back seats stationary? (Can't be moved forward?)
If the answer to my previous question is no, then the removal of this feature from US vehicles makes no sense to me.

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Can someone explain to me why this feature is OK in Canada but not in the US?
> I'm being told by VWCustomerCare that it's not offered in the US, but not really being told why.
> 
> Are your back seats stationary? (Can't be moved forward?)
> ...


Perhaps I missed something, but where was it mentioned that it’s ok in Canada and not in the US?

I’m in Canada, and it’s not included on my vehicle. I enabled it myself using the OBDeleven tool, which I’m sure you can on yours as well assuming your vehicle has the driver profiles option.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Again, I apologize.
I thought I read it was an "available" feature in Canada.

And again, I ask, has anyone tried to use OBD11 to do this on a "2021"?

The OBD11 site shows a very limited amount of "apps", and I am wondering if there are some "obstacles" when trying to program a MIB3 system (which I believe is what I have)?

Bob.

I DO have "memory seats" which I believe is part of "driver profiles"...SEL Premium R-line


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Haven’t tried on a 2021 but I see no reason why it would not work. The only material difference between 2020 and 2021 is the new MIB3, but other than that everything else is pretty much the same.

I’m sure if you can get your hands on an OBDeleven with a pro account you’ll be able to enable it.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Again, I apologize.
> I thought I read it was an "available" feature in Canada.
> 
> And again, I ask, has anyone tried to use OBD11 to do this on a "2021"?
> ...


Just as FYI, I don’t believe there’s an OCA in OBDeleven for this, so you’ll need a PRO account to enable it using long coding (or VCDS).

I’m sure if you put out a call on these forums or in the OBDELEVEN forum, you’ll be able to find someone local to you to help you out in enabling this function.

FWIW there’s a ton of other functions and features you can enable as well if you want. The 2021 should be the same as the 2020, the MIB3 is just the entertainment unit, everything else in the vehicle is the same. This “easy entry” feature is enabled in the drivers seat module, not the MIB but it will then show up in the MIB screens once it’s enabled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Yesterday I ordered the "OBDEleven Pro Pack" from the site.
I had the option to have it delivered by Amazon.
I received it TODAY! (At a greatly reduced price from the Amazon price) [$128 vs $150+]

There will be a "learning curve", but as a retired Software Engineer, it should be short.

If there are any other 2021 Owners (which may or not be important, but the "cutoff" for some of the "apps" seems to be 2020) care to share "mods", please feel free to PM me.

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Yesterday I ordered the "OBDEleven Pro Pack" from the site.
> I had the option to have it delivered by Amazon.
> I received it TODAY! (At a greatly reduced price from the Amazon price) [$128 vs $150+]
> 
> ...


I just PM’d you my list of mods.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Yesterday I ordered the "OBDEleven Pro Pack" from the site.
> I had the option to have it delivered by Amazon.
> I received it TODAY! (At a greatly reduced price from the Amazon price) [$128 vs $150+]
> 
> ...


You need to contact Obdelven support to tell them you have the US (NA) version of the 2021 (you have to do that after adding it to your garage and having an email account set up) then they'll verify and change your car to a 2021 US version with all the 2020 apps.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> You need to contact Obdelven support to tell them you have the US (NA) version of the 2021 (you have to do that after adding it to your garage and having an email account set up) then they'll verify and change your car to a 2021 US version with all the 2020 apps.


If you have the Pro account, don’t bother with OCA’s. Just code any changes you want manually… that way you don’t use any credits, you know exactly what is being changed, and since you have paid for Pro then using OCA’s is kinda paying twice for the changes.

DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, I should have updated this thread.
I received the OBDEleven device the day after I ordered it (delivery through Amazon).
Within a couple of minutes of plugging the device in, I was able to get this function in my infotainment system....and IT WORKED!!!

Add another thing that works on a 2021 with the OBDEleven tool 

Thanks for EVERYONE'S help, it is MUCH appreciated....

Bob.


----------



## harrisonsmith56 (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I'm sorry, I should have updated this thread.
> I received the OBDEleven device the day after I ordered it (delivery through Amazon).
> Within a couple of minutes of plugging the device in, I was able to get this function in my infotainment system....and IT WORKED!!!
> 
> ...


 Hi Bob, did this enable the driver personalization feature on the infotainment system? I am trying to enable these features on my 2022 Tiguan SEL-R line and want to know if it would be worth buying the OBDEleven tool. Thank you in advance!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

All it did (convenience entry) was add the ability to turn the feature on and off in the infotainment system (and of course enable the actual feature).
There are a lot of things you can do with the OBDEleven tool, even log the car.
All in all, I feel the purchase of the OBDEleven was a sound investment, considering I plan on keeping my Tiguan for quite a while (had my last vehicle for over 20 yrs  )

Bob.


----------



## harrisonsmith56 (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> All it did (convenience entry) was add the ability to turn the feature on and off in the infotainment system (and of course enable the actual feature).
> There are a lot of things you can do with the OBDEleven tool, even log the car.
> All in all, I feel the purchase of the OBDEleven was a sound investment, considering I plan on keeping my Tiguan for quite a while (had my last vehicle for over 20 yrs  )
> 
> Bob.


That's awesome! Have you looked to see if the OBDEleven has a place to enable driver profiles or driver personalization? Was it difficult to enable the convenience entry through the app or was it pretty easy? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

If you have an SEL R-Line, the drive profile stuff is already there, no OBDEleven needed. The video on MEMORY SEAT (down below) will help you...

I know you have a 22, but these videos should help you learn a LOT about your vehicle....









Know Your VW







knowyourvw.com





Bob.


----------



## harrisonsmith56 (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> If you have an SEL R-Line, the drive profile stuff is already there, no OBDEleven needed. The video on MEMORY SEAT (down below) will help you...
> 
> I know you have a 22, but these videos should help you learn a LOT about your vehicle....
> 
> ...


Mine does not have driver personalization under "Car > Settings" previous models have "Personalization" for the 3rd option in the menu but mine doesn't.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hrmmm...let me go and sit in mine and see if mine has "Personalization".
What exactly are you trying to "Personalize"? 

Bob.


----------



## harrisonsmith56 (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Hrmmm...let me go and sit in mine and see if mine has "Personalization".
> What exactly are you trying to "Personalize"?
> 
> Bob.


This feature allows you to assign the memory seat setting to a specific key fob as well as the climate control settings.


----------



## harrisonsmith56 (9 mo ago)

harrisonsmith56 said:


> This feature allows you to assign the memory seat setting to a specific key fob as well as the climate control settings.


Then when you unlock the vehicle with that fob the seats and climate control will automatically move to those settings.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I have no "Personalization" under car settings.
I "believe" they've changed the way things work now.
I have 2 fobs, but they are the same.
The personalization of the drivers seat is done through the controls on the left side of the drivers seat.
You can set 3 distinct permanent set positions, and then access them with a single press of the desired seat setting (1, 2, or 3).
As far as I know there is no way to "personalize" the climate control, but I am fairly new to VW (got mine last June and have only put ~1400 miles on it so far...lol).

Maybe someone will chime in with a different answer, in which case we'll both learn something....

Bob.


----------



## harrisonsmith56 (9 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I have no "Personalization" under car settings.
> I "believe" they've changed the way things work now.
> I have 2 fobs, but they are the same.
> The personalization of the drivers seat is done through the controls on the left side of the drivers seat.
> ...


Thank you bob! Was the convenient entry/exit enabling with the OBDEleven difficult to enable?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Not at all.

- *Easy Entry* (seat moves back to furthest position when opening door)
1. Control Unit 36 (*Seat Adjustment Driver Side*)
2. *Long Coding*
3. *Easy_Entry_Front*: Not Active -> *Active*

Bob.

EDIT: The Easy Entry feature also puts the seat back into the last chosen seat position when you start the vehicle.
It was a feature I definitely wanted and am very happy with


----------

